# What brakes?



## gelfy666 (30 Nov 2017)

Well ive finally had enough of my Hope E4s after less than 12 months, fed up with their reliability and Hopes poor customer service.

So what 4pots are people running? i want to fit and forget...... ie not having to bleed them every week.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Nov 2017)

www.cyclechat.net/threads/lets-talk-about-brakes.222806

www.cyclechat.net/threads/shimano-hydraulic-disc-brakes-fit-and-forget.136050

Your answer is in those threads somewhere.

Not sure why you want 4 pot when 2 pot Shimano XT is more than enough even for me?


----------



## Cycleops (1 Dec 2017)

I’ve just got some cheapy Tektro units on mine at present which are quite good but if I was going to upgrade I’d get these:
https://www.evanscycles.com/trp-spyre-slc-post-mount-cable-operated-disc-brake-caliper-EV316583


----------



## gelfy666 (1 Dec 2017)

I like Skol said:


> www.cyclechat.net/threads/lets-talk-about-brakes.222806
> 
> www.cyclechat.net/threads/shimano-hydraulic-disc-brakes-fit-and-forget.136050
> 
> ...


Just find they're better for my 120kg, plus why have 2 when you can have 4.... I have the same problem with fried breakfasts, I just have to have the biggest one lol


----------



## Cycleops (1 Dec 2017)

Review of the Spyres:

View: https://youtu.be/oWAb8HUpcWU


----------

